# Internet security whilst 'gallivanting'.



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

In a previous post "Gallivanting and euro's" under general chitchat, a potentially worrying pitfall to transferring money via internet cafe's was pointed out to me by 'scotjimland' (thanks for the info mate).

The question is, is it safe to transfer money between accounts electronically at internet cafe's?

I contacted my banks (ingdirect & halifax) and basically they say.. The actual computer transaction is secure as long as you log out/sign off properly, no information will be left on the computer. The main security issues come from people getting hold of your pasword/account information by devious means ie looking over your shoulder. If you stick to these guidelines internet banking from cafes is no more insecure than doing it at home. Do I believe them... hmm, not sure. Anyone else shed any light/advice on this subject?


pete


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete, I think it's just one of those things that you'll not be 100% sure about until something goes wrong, the best bet you have is to stick to Company's like Halifax that have a promise to reimburse any funds lost due to internet fraud whilst using their service.


----------



## 90740 (May 1, 2005)

Peejay,
Last winter I spent in Australia. In order to keep in touch with a few 'things I used quite a number of internet cafes. A few of the internet cafes were quite busy so I had to wait for access. Twice, once in Sydney and another time in Cairns, when I eventually sat down in front of the screen I had full access to the previous user's e mail!!! They had forgotten to sign off completely. Computers, systems, software and all that stuff can go wrong BUT people also make mistakes.
When I saw what was happening I tried to draw the attention of the user but one I remember was in holidaying carefree mode. She wouldn't have believed me anyway, no doubt I would have been accused of something. Being an honest type I signed out for them both. Imagine if that was a bank account, internet cafe, savvy users, dosh run out and so on.
I'm not saying it's possible but it did make me doubt the 'security' thing. I'm quite certain that the software security works as it is meant to, it's just the human element I distrust (and my own ability to make mistakes!)


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Your right Jon, on a recent trip to Cyprus I went into a cafe to check emails, after logging in the whole cafe lost the connection, subsequently we left with that computer logged into our account.

I use Yahoo for email, if your account is inactive for a small period of time it automatically logs you out, this doesn't help if someone sits done quickly after you though.

As a matter of interest I don't leave anything of any value on the Yahoo mail server, save to disk or print out anything sensitive then delete it (Not forgetting to empty the trash on your way out :wink: ).


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Digressing somewhat from the oiginal thread, I thought it may be worth mentioning a small stand alone email client called Popcorn, very small can be put on a memmory stick and use on USB or even a floppy, I normally use Eudora but use popcorn on the move and find it extremely usefull.

Ken S.


----------



## 90740 (May 1, 2005)

There was an interesting report on the BBC 1 news at lunchtime today concerning internet security/banking/dosh and stuff like that. It may be on the news again tonight. Possibly not particularly relevant to the original post by Peejay but maybe just enough to..................


----------

